# 48" Valves Going In



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Not sure when these were taken but this is from a 48" ductile main install in OKC. Wasn't us but it would have been fun to be there.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

That's huge. The guys sitting in the valve lol.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

*96" water main*

John, we have a guy working for us who was on a job in Chicago, putting in ductile water main. It was caulked joints! You didn't use irons to caulk it, it was like a Hilti, it took several hours and he was pretty beat.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> John, we have a guy working for us who was on a job in Chicago, putting in ductile water main. It was caulked joints! You didn't use irons to caulk it, it was like a Hilti, it took several hours and he was pretty beat.


:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

plbgbiz said:


> Not sure when these were taken but this is from a 48" ductile main install in OKC. Wasn't us but it would have been fun to be there.


Probably gonna feed one 1/2" line to a vanity:laughing:


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Probably draw straws to see, whose the lucky guy that gets to torque the flange bolts on them sluice valves....bags not!


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> John, we have a guy working for us who was on a job in Chicago, putting in ductile water main. It was caulked joints! You didn't use irons to caulk it, it was like a Hilti, it took several hours and he was pretty beat.


Caulked as in lead and oakum?
How big would the lead pot have to be?
I thought ductile pipe was joined with either push on gaskets or mj fittings.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Damn thats big, the biggest I've personally done is in the twenties.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

newyorkcity said:


> Caulked as in lead and oakum? How big would the lead pot have to be? I thought ductile pipe was joined with either push on gaskets or mj fittings.


I will ask him next time I see him.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

Its not a big valve, just really small people:laughing: 

How would you even shut that thing, nuts.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

"OK boss, I finished torqueing all the nuts in the 3 stages following the pattern specified. Hey, did anyone put in the gasket, we have a spare here?......."


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

red_devil said:


> Its not a big valve, just really small people:laughing: How would you even shut that thing, nuts.


one of these but a little bigger


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

red_devil said:


> ...How would you even shut that thing, nuts.


Look close at the pic. 

2" square head into a gear box. Operates with a standard 2" main key.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I hope it stops the water better than most gate valves I deal with.:laughing:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Look close at the pic. 2" square head into a gear box. Operates with a standard 2" main key.


 And two guys walking in a circle like a Roman grain grinder


----------

